# Ridgid R4510



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I've got a slightly different model of this saw without the stand… I wish I had a full size table saw, but this one serves fine for a weekend woodworker. The only drawbacks that I have found:

Short arbor so dado can't be used to full effectiveness.
Short infeed and outfeed distance from saw blade to table edge.
Fence does not always align straight when moved.

And as with most saw might want to buy a better blade. The blade that came with it is fine for most work, but fine work needs better blade.

I have small shop… and this saw is portable-its biggest advantage for me.


----------



## harshest (Oct 26, 2011)

I had this saw saw for about a month, and really enjoyed it. For what I was doing it worked perfectly. The best part was it folded up nice and small to fit in my garage. I used it to make a window for my shed. I sold it once I got the saw in my profile pic, a 1952 Delta Unisaw. If I were to buy another portable saw I would not hesitate to buy this again.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

I've used this saw for the past year and a bit and love it. It cuts acurately and well and is always up to the task. Very little setup and adjustment, and years of good easy service. My only gripe is that the table top scratches easily..


----------



## Tag84 (Feb 16, 2011)

hi i bought the bosch gts 10 xc recently, and was wondering where to buy the anti kickback paws?
can't find them anywhere on the web.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

I have this saw as well and have been happy with it so far. I like the fact that blade alignment can be made from the top of the saw (No digging underneath to find the trunnion bolts here!).
One thing to be aware of, if the front or rear fence bars get too dirty the fence can bind a bit.
I cleaned mine really well including a light scuffing with a green scrubby pad and then waxed the fence rails and it moves really nicely again. Still looking for something good to use to lube the table.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice saw. I have often wondered if I should have gotten it instead of my contractor saw.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Quick update. Always very satisfied with the saw except…
I have cleaned the blade last week-end and have seen that a tooth was missing.
I always check the wood with a metal detector. Ridgid refuses to replace the blade. 
The blade quality looked pretty fine, even if I am aware that Ridgid does not uses Freud blades.

I have decided to call HD customer service and they adopted the same behaviour.
They replied that the blade had no warranty. The saw has been bought 6 months ago.
From my point of view this is not an acceptable way of doing business.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Try carrying that blade into your local HD store and get with the hardware dept head. Show him where it appears to be a clean break of the tooth and he'll probably exchange it for you in the name of "Good customer service"


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Joein10asee, thanks for the advice. I wil try that.
In the meantime anyway, I have several other blades so…


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, no luck. The guy even did not wanted to let me finish my explanation.
"The saw has a warranty, not the blade". HD, shame on you. Ridgid, shame on you.

I have bought a Freud blade in the past which was defective in the same manner and it has
been replaced in a snap.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

An update regarding the blades. I'm not perfect but I have a couple of principles.
The blade included in the R4510 was defective. This was not my fault, so I have asked 
for a replacement. Ridgid support's guy has laughed at me.

After posting a complaint on HD facebook page, someone called me back.
As a matter of course, the girl told me they were about to send me 2 blades to replace the defective one.
Almost two weeks later, I have just received 2 Avanti blades.

And you know what: They are DOA !!!!!!. A tooth is broken on the 24 blade, 
The 60 teeth blade has a large dent that make is very unstable.
The package was very flimsy, just a bubble enveloppe.
My Woodworker II was packed in a HD cardboard, in a parcel, surrounded by bubbles.

The girl at Home Depot St-Hubert (Quebec) is unreachable.
HD has lost all credibility. I will never buy Ridgid stuff, nor anything from HD.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

This is an update to my review. I am extremely disappointed by Ridgid "Lifetime warranty".
This is the second time I am asking for warranty parts for this saw.
There is a small aluminum part on the insert plate that is ungluing. It looks to be an manufacturing default.
But Ridgid sends me to a repair center 35km away from my home.
They are just unable to help. All they do is SELL parts.
The insert plate is about 40$ !!!!!!!!!!!.

I will never buy Ridgid product and I do warn you about their supposed "Lifetime warranty".


----------

